# Intel Q6600 - CPU1: Not responding ?

## tnt

I have Q6600 on the Gigabyte's GA-P35-DS3R ver2.1 (latest F13 BIOS) running gentoo-sources-3.0.6

during the last boot only one core was recognized:

```
...

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.

...

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 9b000

CPU1: Not responding.

 #2

smpboot cpu 2: start_ip = 9b000

CPU2: Not responding.

 #3 Ok.

smpboot cpu 3: start_ip = 9b000

CPU3: Not responding.

Brought up 1 CPUs

Total of 1 processors activated (4799.99 BogoMIPS).

...
```

but later:

```
...

microcode: no support for this CPU vendor

Kernel panic - not syncing: CPU#3 already initialized!

Pid: 0, comm: kworker/0:1 Not tainted 3.0.6-gentoo #6

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff813205dc>] ? panic+0x92/0x18a

 [<ffffffff815071f7>] ? cpu_init+0x5d/0x253

 [<ffffffff81508987>] ? start_secondary+0x7c/0x190

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)

IP: [<          (null)>]           (null)

PGD 0 

Oops: 0010 [#1] SMP 

CPU 3 

Modules linked in:

Pid: 0, comm: kworker/0:1 Not tainted 3.0.6-gentoo #6 Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P35-DS3R/P35-DS3R

RIP: 0010:[<0000000000000000>]  [<          (null)>]           (null)

RSP: 0000:ffff88020ecb7f28  EFLAGS: 00010092

RAX: 0000000003000000 RBX: 0000000000000003 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000000000020

RBP: 00000000ffff95ed R08: ffff88020ecb7ee8 R09: 0000000000000000

R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88020fd80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 0000000001483000 CR4: 00000000000006a0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process kworker/0:1 (pid: 0, threadinfo ffff88020ecb6000, task ffff88020ec4e2d0)

Stack:

 0000000000000000 ffffffff81508937 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81508937>] ? start_secondary+0x2c/0x190

Code:  Bad RIP value.

RIP  [<          (null)>]           (null)

 RSP <ffff88020ecb7f28>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 93d72a36b9146f22 ]---

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!

Pid: 0, comm: kworker/0:1 Tainted: G      D     3.0.6-gentoo #6

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff813205dc>] ? panic+0x92/0x18a

 [<ffffffff81030421>] ? do_exit+0xa8/0x675

 [<ffffffff81321fc4>] ? _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x9/0x1f

 [<ffffffff8102ee10>] ? kmsg_dump+0x40/0xcc

 [<ffffffff810045e8>] ? oops_end+0x86/0x8d

 [<ffffffff8101ba21>] ? no_context+0x1ed/0x1fa

 [<ffffffff81053927>] ? __module_text_address+0x9/0x55

 [<ffffffff8101bf2e>] ? do_page_fault+0x12a/0x2e4

 [<ffffffff81003717>] ? dump_trace+0x22f/0x23e

 [<ffffffff81321fc4>] ? _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x9/0x1f

 [<ffffffff81046424>] ? up+0xe/0x3a

 [<ffffffff8102e5e0>] ? console_unlock+0x15e/0x179

 [<ffffffff813206c5>] ? panic+0x17b/0x18a

 [<ffffffff8132251f>] ? page_fault+0x1f/0x30

 [<ffffffff81508937>] ? start_secondary+0x2c/0x190

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

msgmni has been set to 15986

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

...
```

any info on how to get system to start with all 4 cores each time ?   :Smile: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

notice this:  *Quote:*   

> no support for this CPU vendor

 

boot sysrescd, see if all cpus are there, is so, chroot into your gentoo, grab one od puppy mcfee's kernel seeds an reconfigure your kernel.

if you see the same issue in sysrescd, time to shop for a new cpu/mb/computer.

----------

## krinn

Or your cpu is dead because i've seen you overclock high a corei7 cpu in another post, that's not bad, but seeing your cores are running at 70-75° is not something intel cpu are used too.

So did you beat your poor cpu to death ?  :Smile: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Or your cpu is dead because i've seen you overclock high a corei7 cpu in another post, that's not bad, but seeing your cores are running at 70-75° is not something intel cpu are used too.
> 
> So did you beat your poor cpu to death ? 

 

this is a q6600, not a i7...

----------

## krinn

i know, but if he do that to an i7 there's no real limit to do that to an old Q6600 no ?

----------

## Ant P.

I've seen this happen to my Phenom II after a rough reboot, usually power cycling the box fixes it.

----------

## tnt

@Q6600

that's the CPU in the office storage box - a lot of hard drives, software RAID, one hardware RAID controller, 8GB of RAM for caches/buffers, NFS server and iSCSI target. never been overclocked, never will be - there's no need for something like that. so, I guess that CPU is safe and sound. if there's some hardware problem, I think it will be motherboard related, as that mobo is 3.5 years old. it should be quite long lasting having dry caps, but you never now with contemporary mobos...

power cycle solved the problem for now, but I don't like the idea having the possibility of running in such a problem on stock settings.

@i7

it's i5-2500k. here are specs:

http://ark.intel.com/products/52210

notice that max temp (72.6C) is the case temp.

temps in my post are core temps. 

core temps should not go over 98C for this particular CPU. 

by intel's specs all fans should be set to the maximum revs at the 80C to avoid climbing to >90C:

```
cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp2_label 

Core 0

cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp2_max   

80000

cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp2_crit

98000
```

temperatures ~75C are achieved by 4 thread prime95 run to show max turbo frequency (that topic was about turbo freqs).

CPU is cooled by TRUE 120

http://techgage.com/viewimg/?img=/articles/cooling/cpu_cooling_roundup/cpu_cooling_roundup_0608_19.jpg&desc=CPU%20Cooler%20Roundup%20-%20June%202008

and fancontrol is set to give full throttle to CPU fan at 80C, just like official specs request.

without prime95, fan idles at ~400rpm giving these temps:

```
Core 0:         +38.0 C  (high = +80.0 C, crit = +98.0 C)

Core 1:         +40.0 C  (high = +80.0 C, crit = +98.0 C)

Core 2:         +37.0 C  (high = +80.0 C, crit = +98.0 C)

Core 3:         +37.0 C  (high = +80.0 C, crit = +98.0 C)
```

anyways, besides temps within the specs, this CPU was even overclocked without any voltage increase, so I guess it's completely safe, too.

----------

## krinn

Didn't knew those cpu were having such a high temp tolerance

----------

## tnt

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Didn't knew those cpu were having such a high temp tolerance

 

recent AMD CPUs have quite low temp tolerance.

some of them should be kept under 63C, similar to famous Pentium III 1.13GHz...

----------

## balticer

Hi,

i have a similar issue:

```

[    0.021449] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz stepping 07

[    0.122918] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, SandyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.123225] PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.

[    0.123345] ... version:                3

[    0.123464] ... bit width:              48

[    0.123583] ... generic registers:      8

[    0.123703] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.123826] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.123950] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.124069] ... event mask:             00000007000000ff

[    0.124260] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.124341] smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 8c000

[    5.849856] CPU1: Not responding.

[    5.850077]  #2

[    5.850152] smpboot cpu 2: start_ip = 8c000

[   11.575773] CPU2: Not responding.

[   11.576047]  #3 Ok.

[   11.576281] smpboot cpu 3: start_ip = 8c000

[   17.301681] CPU3: Not responding.

[   17.302001] Brought up 1 CPUs

[   17.302303] Total of 1 processors activated (6585.03 BogoMIPS).

```

Full dmesg: http://pastebin.com/uAkWhNhf

CPU: i5-2500k

Mainboard: H67MA-USB3-B3 with the latest bios

Tested kernels: 3.3.4-gentoo-sources / 3.3.4-vanilla-sources

interesting is: if i press some random keys at kernel boot, the kernel brought all 4 cores up. if i do nothing, the kernel brought up 1 core, 2 cores but never all 4 cores. comprehensible at every boot

/edit

also wondering about

[    0.123225] PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.

"PEBS" is the same pebs, like "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pebs", or?!

regards

Kernel: 3.3.4

----------

## DaggyStyle

there is a errata in the i5 and i7 (I've  seen the same output as I have i7-2600), but I do use all cores, try a reboot and see if it is reoccurring.

----------

## balticer

hi,

as i wrote -> 

 *Quote:*   

> if i press some random keys at kernel boot, the kernel brought all 4 cores up. if i do nothing, the kernel brought up 1 core, 2 cores but never all 4 cores. comprehensible at every boot

 

regards

----------

## DaggyStyle

pastebin your .config please.

----------

## roarinelk

 *balticer wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> as i wrote -> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   if i press some random keys at kernel boot, the kernel brought all 4 cores up. if i do nothing, the kernel brought up 1 core, 2 cores but never all 4 cores. comprehensible at every boot 
> ...

 

I remember last year AMD CPUs had similar troubles, which were solved

by deactivating C1E support in the BIOS.

Try to disable all PM-related features in the BIOS first.

----------

## Ant P.

Yep, I have one with the C1E bug. The problem is something to do with it shutting down when there's no external interrupts to process, whether or not there's other work to do. Combine that with things like CONFIG_NOHZ and you get a system that appears frozen until you move the mouse or type.

----------

## balticer

hi,

.config -> http://pastebin.com/ePrmbaZ4

don't have this problem with current sysrescuecd. no luck with disabling C1E or other powersave relating stuff in the bios. no luck with unset CONFIG_NO_HZ. i'll trying 3.0.30 kernel now.

/edit

no luck with 3.0.30. getting a sysrescuecd dmesg now...http://pastebin.com/H9qQYPJB

regards

----------

## DaggyStyle

have you oced the cpu?

----------

## balticer

hi,

negative. sysrescuecd no errors btw.

regards

----------

## roarinelk

try a -git kernel, and if that doesn't work either, report this to the

linux kernel mailinglist (along with last working kernel version, e.g. of the sysrescue cd).

----------

## DaggyStyle

I have the same errata msg in my dmesg but all cpus are up, I'll paste bin my .config later on as I didn't noticed something strange about your.

----------

